# Favorite Agnus Dei setting?



## TheCTViolinist

What is your favorite setting of the Agnus Dei?

Mine are the Faure Requiem, Bach Mass in B Minor, and Britten War Requiem.


----------



## Alypius

Arvo Pärt: _Berliner Messe_ (1992)
performance: Tönu Kaljuste / Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir (ECM, "New Series," 1999)

Here's the YouTube, but this seems unusually quiet and rather difficult to hear clearly:


----------



## Cosmos

Barber's Agnus Dei is my favorite. Probably because I love the Adagio for strings, and converting it into a choral work gives it an ethereal ambiance


----------



## Chordalrock

Not sure about complete settings but a big favorite is the third Agnus dei of Ockeghem's "Missa L'homme arme" as performed by the Clerks Group.

Complete setting, maybe the Dufay "L'homme arme", although it's slightly underwhelming after the credo and I haven't heard a performance where Dufay's mixed key signatures are correctly interpreted. Everyone seems to be afraid of false relations.


----------



## Giordano

Dufay - Missa Se La Face Ay Pale





Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua 





Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## Krummhorn

My favorite is John Rutter:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Guillaume de Machaut: Agnus Dei from La messe de nostre dame.


----------



## PetrB

I think the Poulenc Gloria is wonderful, and that goes for the fifth segment of this dramatic yet very human-scale setting of the Domine Deus; Agnus Dei. 
It is mystical, beautiful and quite moving.


----------



## ProudSquire

Probably Mozart's Agnus Dei from the Mass in C Major K.317 "Coronation". Sung by this lovely lady. :]


----------

